# need recommend fly reel and rod?



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

http://www.bestflyrods.com/

http://www.flyfishonline.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=332

http://www.theflyfishingplace.com/Your_First_Fly_Rod.html

Like all fishing tackle it's a matter of personal preference.
I've been using a 10 wt rod for everything.
I slip any size flyline less than a 10 wt onto the reel
that makes me happy. It's not recommended but it works.
I've taken it offshore for tripletail and dolphin,
inshore for barjacks and snapper,
and even freshwater for bass and bluegill.
No, I haven't taken a big red yet, but the Grass Slipper
ought to solve that.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

no, there's no hope, its all too confusing.  

Seriously, if you're looking at bass and general purpose inshore saltwater I would lean towards an 8wt outfit. Its a tad heavy for typical bass fishing, but works well with deer hair and other bulky bass bugs. Plus will have a little more muscle to yank a good fish from cover on the off chance you lock into one, but will be a little over kill for most days. 

In the salt an 8wt is fine for 80% or more of what you'd want to do with inshore fish and can even be slightly under powered when the winds are up or you're wrestling 5lb+ fish from cover and/or current. Think docks, jetties and mangrove shorelines. 

But as a starter of first double duty outfit, I think 8wt is the way to go. As far as specific outfits you need to give us a budget.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> http://www.bestflyrods.com/


From the site above, "_If you are planning on purchasing a rod and line to put those 60 foot casts, stop reading here. What I have to say will be of little interest."_

I like my TFO TICR rods. You are welcome to come over and try them out. I also have a Sage 8 wt for comparison.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Ahhhh, my favorite answer: Test ride! errr... Test Cast?


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Also try www.flyshopcloseouts.com

Heres a rod you might like.
http://www.flyshopcloseouts.com/cpoint201/category.htm?categoryId=18099&catalogStyleId=528


----------



## Canoeman (Jul 23, 2008)

If I were buying a moderately priced fly rod today, there is no question I would go for the Redington CPS 8 wt. I tested this rod against the Winston MX and the Sage Xi-2, and it is a great rod at $300 list price. The others cost over twice as much. They are better rods, but unless you have the bucks to burn, they are just not 2 times better.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Redington is owned by Sage. I love their reels.


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

IMHO the Redington CD reels are the best for the money right now. I recently learned they are essentially a Pflueger Trion with a cork drag. Regardless, at around $100 or less is a fantastic reel and will serve you well for many, many years with modest care. Besides, the importance of the fly reel is way over played these days, IMO of course.  Only for long running species when using potentially IGFA record breaking tippet strengths does the reels' drag system start to matter much. Spend your money on the rod first, reel second. Most any sub $200 reel today is light years better than the best of the best was 20+ years ago.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

7 or 8 wt setups will be fine. Check out the Xperience line from GLoomis. Good rods that are affordable.


----------



## White_Fly (Jan 15, 2007)

Before you buy anything go cast a Sage Smallbass Rod. They come with a case and their own line. This is one of the best casting rod I have ever casted and makes a great all around bass, red and snook rod. It is also one of the most accurate rods I've ever casted which is perfect for getting at snook under docks and mangroves. Its extreme wt. forward line handles heavy flys and big hair flys extremely well as well as clousers and deceivers. It is not an super long distance rod but will get out there pretty good and did I say it was very accurate. It shoots line great with minimal false casting. It is just about a perfect back country rod. Give it a very close look. It has become my favorite all around larger rod and it is VERY VERT VERY light. You can cast it all day! 
I really like the Orvis Mid ArborBattenkill reels. The V is just the right size on the Sage Small Mouth rod. They have a good drag,They are light, they look great, they are fairly cheap for this quality reel and have a REAL no question lifetime warranty. Just can't beat them for the money. You can buy 5 of them with extra spools for the price of one Tibor.
Jim Farmer


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

I think the mid-arbor Orvis, Redington and Plueger are all made at the same place. Just some different hole patterns, knobs, etc, with the CD having a cork drag. All are of them can be had for around $100 +/-. I doubt you could go wrong with any of them, especially as a starter reel. 

Orvis









Redington









Pflueger









Jim, I'm looking forward to trying that Sage at the rally.  

I'll second the vote for a look at TFO's offerings too. Any of them are pretty hard to beat for the money and personally I think the TiCr line is the best value in terms of action and quality. But any of the major's have top notch offerings in the sub $300 range, Loomis, Sage, St. Croix, TFO, Reddington, etc. Try as many as you can then decide.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Although it was my only experience with any TFO rod, I recently cast a 9wt ticr-x. I dont use the word "hate" too often. ;D


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

> Although it was my only experience with any TFO rod, I recently cast a 9wt ticr-x. I dont use the word "hate" too often. ;D



I have a TiCr-X in 8wt and like it a lot, but I like the TiCr action better and its $50 dollars cheaper too.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Yeah. To each his own I guess. My top 3 favorite rods (that I have cast) are the Loomis CC GLX Pro-1, Sage XP, and Loomis GL3. I wish they made the GL3 in a 4 piece. But then again maybe the reason I like that rod so much is because of its history. That rod was owned by my grandfather who was a huge flyfisherman. He died a few years ago from lung cancer. After his death, my grandma gave me several of his fly rods. I started flyfishing the next day and never looked back. I like to think he is with me every fish I catch with it.


----------



## tailgator (Aug 17, 2008)

I am fairly new to the fly rod. I bought a TFO TiCr and love it. I found that the TiCr-X was a little fast for me since I am a beginner.

I wish I would have seen this post earlier, I just sold a TFO 375 reel on ebay, I didnt sell it for as much as I wanted, but I still made a profit.


----------

